# l'Homme-araignée



## Sonia Marmeladov

Bonsoir,

Je sais, je sais, je sais...  depuis quelques années, en France, on ne francise pas Spiderman, mais il a déjà été francisé, et on l'appelait "L'Homme-Araignée".

Je voudrais faire référence à ce personnage et non au titre de la série.  Il me semble que je devrai écrire l'Homme-araignée :  majuscule à Homme, tiret et minuscule à araignée.

Mais évidemment, je trouve
Homme Araignée
Homme araignée
homme Araignée
Homme-Araignée
homme araignée
homme-araignée
homme-Araignée
Homme-araignée
etc.

Et donc, personnellement, je reste avec l'Homme-araignée...  Et sans italique, puisqu'il ne s'agit pas du titre.  La question est vétilleuse, j'en conviens...  Un expert des personnages composés de deux noms communs est-il en vue ?

Sonia Marmeladov


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a strictement aucune raison de vouloir mettre une quelconque majuscule étant donné qu'il ne s'agit en aucun cas d'un titre (honorifique ou autre). Par contre le trait d'union est de rigueur (comme _homme-oiseau, homme-poisson, homme-serpent_, etc.).

un homme-araignée
l'homme-araignée

Mais si toutefois tu tiens absolument à mettre une majuscule, alors mets-en deux ! (l'Homme-Araignée)


----------



## Sonia Marmeladov

Donc, j'avais raison pour le trait d'union.

Je croyais qu'il me fallait une majuscule car j'évoque vraiment un personnage, pas seulement n'importe quel homme-araignée potentiel qui habite ma rue.  Pour moi, il est comme Don Quichotte, ou Maigret.

Et je pensais ne mettre qu'une majuscule au premier nom commun comme on le ferait dans un titre...


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> Il n'y a strictement aucune raison de vouloir mettre une quelconque majuscule étant donné qu'il ne s'agit en aucun cas d'un titre (honorifique ou autre). Par contre le trait d'union est de rigueur (comme _homme-oiseau, homme-poisson, homme-serpent_, etc.).
> 
> un homme-araignée
> l'homme-araignée
> 
> Mais si toutefois tu tiens absolument à mettre une majuscule, alors mets-en deux ! (l'Homme-Araignée)


Là, je ne suis pas trop d'accord. Personnellement, j'écrirais, au choix :

L'homme-araignée
ou
l'Homme-araignée

Toute la question étant à mon avis : est-on fondé à considérer cela comme un véritable nom propre, ou bien comme une simple dénomination commune ?!

Je crains qu'on ne se laisse souvent abuser par la norme anglo-saxonne, qui met des initiales un peu partout...


----------



## Sonia Marmeladov

À mon sens, l'initiale serait requise pour le titre et là, le H demeurerait majuscule...

Sinon, je crois aussi que si je réfère au personnage (et pas à une dénomination commune), je verrais seulement une majuscule à Homme, mais maître Capello n'est pas d'accord.  Hummm...


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> Là, je ne suis pas trop d'accord. Personnellement, j'écrirais, au choix :
> L'homme-araignée
> ou
> l'Homme-araignée


Tu es donc quand même partiellement d'accord puisque tu proposes aussi la version sans aucune majuscule…


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> Tu es donc quand même partiellement d'accord puisque tu proposes aussi la version sans aucune majuscule…


... Et c'est donc ce qui justifiait le "trop" dans ma phrase !


----------



## quinoa

Si l'homme-araignée est une espèce comme poisson-chat, pas de majuscule. Mais s'il devient personnage et unique, l'Homme-araignée.


----------



## quinoa

Je me suis laissé influencer par l'anglais Spiderman et le Prince Noir.
Mais c'est pas si souvent.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est vrai que les personnages légendaires prennent souvent la majuscule, mais dans ce cas, tous les termes prennent la majuscule, raison pour laquelle je suggérais plutôt _Homme-*A*raignée_ que _Homme-*a*raignée_ :

_le Petit Poucet, le Père Noël, le Saint-Nicolas_, etc.

D'ailleurs, dans un autre registre, on écrit bien _les Etats-*U*nis_, _l'église Notre-*D*ame_, _l'Opéra-*C*omique, le Moulin-*R*ouge_…

Quoi qu'il en soit, autant la grammaire française est bien codifiée, autant la typographie varie selon les pays, les éditeurs… En d'autres termes, le mot d'ordre, c'est fais comme tu veux, mais reste cohérent au sein d'un même ouvrage !


----------



## Sonia Marmeladov

Pas sûre, pas sûre...

Si je titre aujourd'hui, "Le Petit Chaperon rouge", je l'écrirai sans majuscule à rouge.  Et si je le rencontre dans la forêt et qu'il ne s'agit plus d'un titre, mais d'un personnage, je ne crois pas que je devrais lui mettre une majuscule à rouge non plus...

Mais mon exemple n'est pas un cas de mots composés...  J'y reviens...  Mais je voulais évoquer la règle nom vs adjectif.  Si une compagnie de danse s'appelait "Les Petits Ballets du Luxembourg", ça irait. Mais deviendrait "Les Petits Ballets luxembourgeois".  Ou "Les Petits et Magnifiques Ballets de la merveille";  on reste en majuscule jusqu'au premier nom...  D'où mon intuition pour l'Homme-araignée plutôt que l'Homme-Araignée;  maintenant, mon doute vient que j'évoque non pas le titre, mais le personnage...

Houla...


----------



## quinoa

Comme le dit Maître Capello, il y a aussi le Roi-Soleil, Le Baron Samedi, le Père Fouettard, et il doit y en avoir d'autres...


----------



## tilt

À noter que le nom propre de Spiderman en français était l'Araignée et non l'Homme-araignée (que j'écrirais ainsi, pour a part).



Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, autant la grammaire française est bien codifiée, autant la typographie varie selon les pays, les éditeurs… En d'autres termes, le mot d'ordre, c'est fais comme tu veux, mais reste cohérent au sein d'un même ouvrage !


La voix-même de la sagesse !


----------



## Sonia Marmeladov

Le Roi-Soleil est un excellent exemple.  Il emporte la mise car il s'agit bien de deux noms , tout comme "Homme-Araignée".  Les deux autres exemples sont moins probants car "Fouettard" et "Samedi" peuvent être les noms véritables des personnages, tandis que "Soleil" et "Araignée" composent véritablement le nom.  J'ai eu seulement un petit pincement car on aurait pu attribuer la majuscule à la majesté du roi, mais non...  On écrirait le roi Louis XIV, donc le Roi-Soleil est tip top.  Et L'Homme-Araignée aussi.  Tout baigne alors...


----------



## Sonia Marmeladov

L'Araignée ???? 

Vraiment ??????

Tout change alors !!!!!!

Que je suis nulle..................!

Merci !!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

« L'Araignée, l'Araignée
C'Est un être bien singulier
Dans sa toile, il attend
D'attraper les brigands ! [...] »
(extrait des paroles du générique du dessin animé de Spiderman qui passait à la télé dans mon enfance )
http://www.coucoucircus.org/da/generique.php?id=492


----------



## snarkhunter

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> « L'Araignée, l'Araignée
> C'est un être singulier
> Dans sa toile, il attend
> D'attraper les brigands ! [...] »
> (extrait des paroles du générique du dessins animés de Spiderman qui passait à la télé dans mon enfance )


Pour respecter la métrique, ce devrait être "C'est un être bien singulier"...

Si, parfois, la nuit, on découvre un mystère
L'Araignée surgit aussi vite que l'éclair

Il est fort, agressif
Il est puissant, radio-actif
Il s'envole sur un fil
Il fait fi du péril
En garde ! Car l'Araignée est là...

Au fait, quelqu'un connaîtrait-il le nom exact de l'interprète français du générique, dont j'ai longtemps cru à l'époque qu'il s'agissait d'Henri Salvador ?


----------



## Sonia Marmeladov

Merci !

J'adore !  Et aussi, j'aime bien que l'Araignée...  il attend !  C'est bien le personnage et même s'il porte des collants, il a droit au masculin, ce monsieur Araignée.
Ce qui me fait regretter que le dictionnaire Robert a oublié le mot "araigne" qui était un joli roman de Henri Troyat.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Sonia Marmeladov said:


> [...] J'adore !  Et aussi, j'aime bien que l'Araignée...  il attend ! [...]


C'est le personnage, un être bien singulier, qui attend ! 
(pour l'écouter, cf. lien ajouté plus haut)


----------



## Sonia Marmeladov

Pour l'interprète, j'ai le pressentiment qu'il faut chercher vers le Québec car la série a été doublée là-bas.

Maintenant, l'affaire de l'Araignée ou Homme-Araignée me poursuit même en anglais où certains écrivent "Spider-Man" et "Spiderman"...  Misère !


----------



## snarkhunter

Sonia Marmeladov said:


> Pour l'interprète, j'ai le pressentiment qu'il faut chercher vers le Québec car la série a été doublée là-bas.


C'est exact. On le sait assez peu en France, mais nombre de séries télévisées anglo-saxonnes de la fin des années 60 ou du début des années 70 avaient en réalité un doublage francophone assuré par des acteurs québécois (ex. : "UFO", "Space 1999"). Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que c'est à peu près indétectable sur le seul plan de l'accent, alors que les doublages québécois francophones actuels (phénomène accentué depuis l'essor du dvd) se repèrent à des lieues ! Je me suis souvent demandé ce qui avait changé dans ce pays pour conduire à une telle transformation de la diction des acteurs.


----------



## Sonia Marmeladov

En fait, il semble que ce soient les Français qui ont unifié "Spiderman".  En anglais, le nom officiel est bien composé et porte la double majuscule...


----------



## tilt

Sonia Marmeladov said:


> Pour l'interprète, j'ai le pressentiment qu'il faut chercher vers le Québec car la série a été doublée là-bas.
> 
> Maintenant, l'affaire de l'Araignée ou Homme-Araignée me poursuit même en anglais où certains écrivent "Spider-Man" et "Spiderman"...  Misère !


Dans le générique du film, c'est écrit _Spider-Man_, effectivement. Ainsi que dans les albums Marvel dont le personnage est issu. J'ai donc tendance à croire que c'est ainsi qu'il faut l'écrire, même si la version en un seul mot est très populaire aussi.



snarkhunter said:


> Il est fort, agressif
> Il est puissant, radio-actif


Non : _Il a du sang radio-actif_.
Mais nous nous éloignons peut-être un peu trop du sujet de ce fil !


----------



## Sonia Marmeladov

Bonjour Karine, Snarkhunter et Maître Capello,

Merci pour votre aide...  Vous avez été vraiment adorables avec moi. [...] Règle 15. Martine (Mod...) merci encore, je garde un joli souvenir de vous,

Sonia Marmeladov


----------

